# Sig Sauer P229 Slide barrel jammed!



## thejungle (Sep 11, 2012)

I just went to shoot and I went to switch from the 9mm to the .22. Like hundreds of times before I slid the 9mm off and when I went to put on the .22 caliber slide it got hung up. Now it is stuck about 3/4 of the way on. I can't slide it forward or backward. Please help.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

first, make sure the hammer is fully cocked, check to see if the take down lever is completely rotated and if those two things are good, check to make sure the barrel is fully seated in the slide, if not your recoil spring and guide rod have become dislodged

if the barrel is fully seated, the guide rod and spring may not be fully seated, turn the pistol slide down, and then rap the slide (from the bottom) with a nylon hammer or other non-marring heavy object , this might seat the guide rod.

if not, just pull the slide off, its gonna take some force but it will come off....do not force it on, even if it wants to go forward... you got a spring binding the slide.


----------



## thejungle (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks a lot. I used the hammer it worked. I just didn't want to do that and take a chance off making it worse. My friends really busted my balls and had a few laughs at my exspense. Just glad the guns not messed up.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

glad it worked for you, 

it happens, has happened to me and will happen to your friends too one day but they will look like genius' when they use your example and fix it like it was no big deal....


----------



## kennthk (May 11, 2013)

I have a similar problem.
Got a p299 22lr slide stuck on a 
P226 9mm frame
Slide is 95% on and won't budge
Any ideas?


----------

